# Theo bác sĩ da liễu, đây là chu trình dưỡng da cơ bản nhất mà bạn nên tuân theo hàng ngày



## Vũ Thu Hằng (9/9/18)

*Để xây dựng chu trình dưỡng da khoa học thì bạn đừng bỏ qua những lời khuyên từ bác sĩ da liễu dưới đây.*

Trên thị trường hiện nay có vô số các sản phẩm dưỡng da từ lotion, serum, kem dưỡng, dầu dưỡng cho đến các sản phẩm đặc trị. Điều này khiến cho nhiều tín đồ làm đẹp lúng túng, không biết làm sao để xây dựng 1 chu trình dưỡng da khoa học, hợp lý mà vẫn tiết kiệm nhất. Vậy thì bạn đừng bỏ qua những lời khuyên từ bác sĩ da liễu Dr Natasha Cook, cũng là giám đốc, chủ phòng khám cùng tên. Bác sĩ Natasha đã chia sẻ về những bước dưỡng da cơ bản và cách kết hợp các sản phẩm chuẩn chỉnh nhất mà không phải cô nàng nào cũng nắm rõ.




​Theo bác sĩ Natasha chia sẻ: về cơ bản khi sử dụng các sản phẩm cho da, bạn cần đi từ những sản phẩm lỏng, nhẹ, dễ thẩm thấu nhất cho đến các sản phẩm đặc, hay nói cách khác là dùng chất lỏng trước đến dầu sau.

Bác sĩ da liễu Dr Cook nói rằng: "_Bước đầu tiên trong bất cứ chu trình dưỡng da nào cũng đều là làm sạch_". Bước này sẽ đánh tan bụi bẩn và dầu thừa trên mặt và cung cấp cho da những thành phần cần thiết.

Sau khi làn da được làm sạch là bước sử dụng serum, lựa chọn loại serum phù hợp và apply lên mặt. "_Serum là hợp chất dưỡng da chuyên sâu dạng lỏng bao gồm chủ yếu là thành phần hoạt tính có thể xử lý các vấn đề của làn da và nuôi dưỡng làn da từ sâu bên trong. Bạn nên sử dụng serum trước kem dưỡng da hay dầu dưỡng để các thành phần dưỡng chất có thể thẩm thấu sâu, nuôi dưỡng làn da từ bên trong_".




​Tiếp theo là bước mà phái đẹp không thể nào bỏ qua: kem dưỡng ẩm.

Bác sĩ Natasha giải thích rằng: "_Dưỡng ẩm luôn là bước cần thiết và quan trọng trong chu trình dưỡng da_". Trên thị trường hiện nay cũng có rất nhiều loại kem dưỡng ẩm, gel dưỡng ẩm nhưng nhìn chung chúng đều có kết cấu khá đặc, thẩm thấu lâu. Vì vậy bạn nên sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm ở những bước cuối trong chu trình dưỡng da.

Tiếp theo đó là sử dụng dầu dưỡng da*. *Lưu ý nho nhỏ là bước này không bao giờ nên làm trước bước dưỡng da để đảm bảo các dưỡng chất được hấp thụ vào da một cách tối đa. Khi dùng dầu dưỡng, bạn chỉ nên nhỏ 1 - 2 giọt dầu ra lòng bàn tay, xoa nhẹ rồi apply nhẹ nhàng lên mặt để giúp dầu thẩm thấu sâu mà không bị quá nhiều khiến dầu không thể thẩm thấu hết vào da.

Và cuối cùng, đừng quên kết thúc chu trình dưỡng da bằng việc sử dụng kem chống nắng vào mỗi buổi sáng. Bác sĩ Natasha nói thêm: "_Nếu muốn kem chống nắng bảo vệ làn da bạn một cách hiệu quả nhất, bạn nên thoa kem trước khi makeup_".




​Trên đây là chu trình dưỡng da cơ bản nhất mà bác sĩ Natasha khuyến khích. Bên cạnh chu trình trên, bạn cũng có thể bổ sung thêm những thành phần dưỡng chuyên sâu có chứa hoạt chất AHA, BHA, viatmin C, retinoid… để tăng hiệu quả làm đều màu da, chống lão hóa. Tuy nhiên khi bổ sung thêm những sản phẩm dưỡng chuyên sâu này, bạn cũng cần lưu ý khi kết hợp các thành phần. "_Để đem lại hiệu quả dưỡng da tối ưu nhất, bạn có thể kết hợp nhiều sản phẩm dưỡng da với những thành phần dưỡng da khác nhau. Tuy nhiên bạn nên cẩn trọng vì có thể mắc phải những sai lầm khi kết hợp thành phần khiến tình trạng da càng tồi tệ hơn_".

Bác sĩ Natasha cũng chỉ ra rằng: một số thành phần như retinol hay benzoyl peroxide khi sử dụng cùng nhau có thể gây ra những phản ứng phụ không tốt. Khi sử dụng serum vitamin C bạn không nên dùng cùng lúc với những sản phẩm có độ pH thấp như các sản phẩm chứa AHA, thay vào đó, Vitamin C sẽ đạt hiệu quả cao khi được sử dụng với niacinimide hay Vitamin E. Cũng tương tự như vậy, chúng ta nên hạn chế việc trộn vitamin B3 và các sản phẩm chứa AHA với nhau, vì chúng có thể làm làn da nổi mẩn đỏ và dị ứng.




​Tuy nhiên bạn cũng không cần phải kết hợp quá nhiều sản phẩm dưỡng da với những thành phần chuyên sâu như vậy. Nếu không hiểu rõ về các sản phẩm với các thành phần, bạn có thể bị "loạn" khi sử dụng hoặc gặp phải phản ứng phụ đáng tiếc. Thay vào đó, bạn nên tập trung vào chu trình dưỡng da cơ bản và thực hiện đều đặn hàng ngày để có được làn da khỏe mạnh nhất.




​_Nguồn: Daily Mail_​


----------

